# LaCie 50 GB drive krijgt geen /dev/sd*(*)

## Stefan de Groot

Gisteren heb ik een LACie mobiele harde schijf gekocht. Het is deze  :Cool: 

Ik krijg 'm alleen niet werkende op mijn laptop wanneer ik Gentoo Linux gebruik. Met een Knoppix-DVD werkt die wel, maar dan langzaam met USB1...

Op mijn pc met Gentoo Linux werkt het trouwens ook.   :Cool: 

Op mijn laptop werkt het dus vreemd genoeg niet met Gentoo Linux. Waarschijnlijk staat er ergens een instelling fout. De kernel is geconfigureerd met SCSI-support en usb-storage. 

/proc/bus/usb/devices geeft:

```
T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=02 Dev#= 11 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=059f ProdID=0641 Rev= 0.00

S:  Manufacturer=LaCie

S:  Product=LaCie HardDrive USB

S:  SerialNumber=10000E000AA4B69F

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

Alleen ik krijg dan geen /dev/sda en de 2 gemaakte partities te zien.   :Sad:  Als ik een geheugenkaartje aankoppel op m'n systeem dan krijgt die wel direct de aankoppelpunt, dus /dev/sdb1, te zien. Ook /dev/sdb is dan aanwezig. Plotseling heeft mijn LaCie-drive dan ook /dev/sda, maar hier kan ik niks mee. Fdisk werkt er ook niet mee. De partities zijn er dan ook niet (dev/sda1 en /dev/sda2).

Iemand enig idee wat ik fout heb ingesteld?

----------

## BlackEdder

Wat is de output van dmesg vlak na je hem aangekoppeld hebt?

----------

## Stefan de Groot

```
usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 13

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 13

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 14

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 14

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

usb 1-3: can't set config #1, error -71

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 16

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 16

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 17

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 17

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 18

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 18

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 19

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 reset error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20

scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb-storage: device found at 20

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 20

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 21, error -71

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 22

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 22

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

scsi13 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 23

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

```

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Even later kreeg ik deze meldingen erachter aan:

```
usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 13 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

  :Confused: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Daar lijkt iets fout te gaan. Je kan proberen of het met usb1.0 wel werkt. Als root even

```
rmmod ehci_hcd
```

 doen en dan de device weer opnieuw inpluggen.

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Hmmmm ik heb alles van USB in de kernel gebakken.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Er zijn trouwens twee usb 1.1 implemetaties (uhci en ohci). Ik heb wel problemen gehad als ik de verkeerde/beide had. Je moet dus even zeker zijn dat maar 1 van de twee in de kernel zit en alleen de juiste. Hangt van je hardware af wat de juiste is  :Smile: )

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Ik heb ze nu dus beiden...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Volgens /proc/pci:

```

  Bus  0, device  29, function  0:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 1).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0xbf80 [0xbf9f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  1:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 1).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0xbf40 [0xbf5f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  2:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 1).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0xbf20 [0xbf3f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  7:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 1).

      IRQ 11.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfaeffc00 [0xfaefffff].

```

Dus ik zal even ohci eruit halen.   :Wink:  Even kijken ofdat dit nu het probleem was waar ik nu mee zit.   :Smile: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Het werkt nu nog steeds niet...   :Confused: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Even een kernel geprobeerd zonder EHCI (usb 2) en dat werkt ook al niet. Nu is de output van dmesg als volgt hiermee:

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 9

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

```

Het probleem zit dan denk ik niet in EHCI. Het zal dan wel ergens anders in zitten. Maar wat?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Nog even wat meer output en nu van udevmonitor:

```

# udevmonitor

udevmonitor prints the received event from the kernel [UEVENT]

and the event which udev sends out after rule processing [UDEV]

UEVENT[1133132269.332681] remove@/class/scsi_host/host6

UEVENT[1133132269.332723] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UEVENT[1133132269.332734] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1133132269.340825] remove@/class/scsi_host/host6

UDEV  [1133132269.374509] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UDEV  [1133132269.403728] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UEVENT[1133132277.426134] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UEVENT[1133132277.427780] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UEVENT[1133132277.430945] add@/class/scsi_host/host7

UDEV  [1133132277.459799] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1133132277.468189] add@/class/scsi_host/host7

UEVENT[1133132277.588889] remove@/class/scsi_host/host7

UEVENT[1133132277.588916] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UEVENT[1133132277.588928] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1133132277.597169] remove@/class/scsi_host/host7

UEVENT[1133132277.741044] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UEVENT[1133132277.741809] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UDEV  [1133132277.808564] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UEVENT[1133132277.905289] add@/class/scsi_host/host8

UEVENT[1133132278.088828] remove@/class/scsi_host/host8

UEVENT[1133132278.088859] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UEVENT[1133132278.088870] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1133132278.097180] remove@/class/scsi_host/host8

UDEV  [1133132278.234491] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UDEV  [1133132278.262582] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1133132278.297633] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UEVENT[1133132278.777362] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UEVENT[1133132278.778252] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UDEV  [1133132278.832836] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UEVENT[1133132279.780784] add@/class/scsi_host/host9

UDEV  [1133132280.096807] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UDEV  [1133132280.106135] add@/class/scsi_host/host9

UDEV  [1133132280.138071] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1133132280.166139] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1133132280.201378] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

```

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Ineens werkt het....   :Shocked: 

Net ben ik een tijdje onder Knoppix bezig geweest met het kopiëren van bestanden van mijn hd naar mijn LaCie drive toe. Wilde ook nog wel wat anders op mijn laptop doen, dus ik switch naar Gentoo toe. Tijdens het opstarten zag ik nu het volgende voorbij komen:

```

SCSI device sda: 97691328 512-byte hdwr sectors (50018 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 97691328 512-byte hdwr sectors (50018 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Het werkt nu dus.   :Cool:  Ben benieuwd voor hoelang.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Heb je hotplug wel draaien eigenlijk. Dat het alleen werkt als hij al aangesloten is duidt erop dat het een probleem met hotplug is.

```
emerge hotplug

rc_update add hotplug default
```

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Hotplug werkt bij mij gewoon.   :Wink: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Ik denk trouwens dat het probleem opgelost is na een update van wat software. Ik heb nu een nieuwere baselayout geinstalleerd en mogelijk dat dit mijn probleem heeft opgelost. 

N.B. Ik had eerst niet de allernieuwste baselayout geinstalleerd door problemen die mijn netwerk ervan kreeg.... nu werkt alles gewoon weer goed.   :Cool: 

----------

## nixnut

Ik had laatst ook van die error -71 ellende. Bleek dat de ide connector in de usb behuizing niet helemaal goed vast zat. Kan dus blijkbaar ook een probleem met de verbinding zijn.

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Het probleem is nog niet voorbij.   :Sad:  Ik heb nu zo'n beetje om de dag het probleem dat ik wel of niet mijn LaCie-drive kan benaderen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Het blijft een mysterieus probleem.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ik vermoed dat het iets met udev is wat niet helemaal goed gaat...

Mogelijk dat ik op mijn laptop Gentoo maar opnieuw ga installeren. Lijkt me gelijk weer wat andere onvolkomenheden op te gaan lossen.   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik heb ook een probleempje met mijn usbstick. Hij kan hem niet mounten/connecten voordat ik als root 

```
fdisk -l /dev/sda
```

 doe, misschien dat dat voor jou ook helpt?

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Dit werkte bij mij helaas niet.   :Sad: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik denk dat je een bug zal moeten openen. Hopelijk kan een developer je helpen.

----------

## nixnut

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Ik heb ook een probleempje met mijn usbstick. Hij kan hem niet mounten/connecten voordat ik als root 
> 
> ```
> fdisk -l /dev/sda
> ```
> ...

 Mmm, had ik ook, tot ik die drivers maar in de kernel gebakken heb ipv als modules. Blijkbaar moet er dan iets geinitialiseerd worden.

----------

## nixnut

 *Stefan de Groot wrote:*   

> Het probleem is nog niet voorbij.   Ik heb nu zo'n beetje om de dag het probleem dat ik wel of niet mijn LaCie-drive kan benaderen...  
> 
> Het blijft een mysterieus probleem.  
> 
> Ik vermoed dat het iets met udev is wat niet helemaal goed gaat...
> ...

 

Ik zou die drive ook eens aan een andere machine proberen in een poging te achterhalen waar de storing zit. Misschien is de behuizing niet helemaal lekker, of de usb kabel of een usb poort etc. Zoals ik al zei was het in mijn geval de ide connector in de behuizing die niet goed vast zat. Maar voor hetzelfde geld is het in jouw geval de kernel.

----------

## BlackEdder

 *nixnut wrote:*   

>  *BlackEdder wrote:*   Ik heb ook een probleempje met mijn usbstick. Hij kan hem niet mounten/connecten voordat ik als root 
> 
> ```
> fdisk -l /dev/sda
> ```
> ...

 

Een andere usbstick werkt wel ok op dezelfde pc. Die usbstick werkt weer niet perfect op mijn andere pc (usb2 stopt op een gegeven moment, usb1 werkt wel, maar natuurlijk veel langzamer). Lijkt dat usb  poorten op verschillende moederboorden toch kleine verschilletjes kunnen hebben  :Sad: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Vanavond kan ik zonder problemen mijn LaCie drive gebruiken..

Ben benieuwd ofdat morgen nog zo is.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *Stefan de Groot wrote:*   

> Vanavond kan ik zonder problemen mijn LaCie drive gebruiken..
> 
> Ben benieuwd ofdat morgen nog zo is.  

 

Vreemd dat dat schijnbaar af en aan gaat bij jou   :Question: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vreemd dat dat schijnbaar af en aan gaat bij jou  

 

Dat is ook vreemd.   :Sad: 

Vanmorgen wildde die schijf dus weer eens niet...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ben benieuwd ofdat vanavond beter gaat. Dan kan ik het ook proberen op mijn desktop pc die nu weer helemaal geupdate is met Gentoo.   :Cool: 

Ik heb ook weleens dat ik nogal een gekke output krijg wanneer ik de drive ontkoppel van mijn pc wanneer ik er toch niks ermee kan. Het lijkt op een kleine kernelcrash op het USB-gebied. Ik kan dan nog wel alle andere dingen op USB blijven doen. Nieuwe apparaten aankoppelen wil dan niet meer...

Zal eens kijken of ik hiervan de data eens kan posten als zich dat weer voordoet.

----------

## lukedb

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

----------

